# Alloy wheel marks



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey folks,

Just finished washing my car and noticed a lot of weird marks on the diamond cut alloys that didn't wash off at all. They don't feel like dents or scratches, and are smooth to the touch.




























Any clues what they might be? I'm at a bit of a loss because the car has been sat on the drive for a few months!


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

Looks like moisture has got underneath the lacquer unfortunately.......


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

bunn7287 said:


> Looks like moisture has got underneath the lacquer unfortunately.......


Hey, yeah, I was just reading up on something called 'white worm'.

I'm thinking powdered allows might be the way to go - from what I can tell they're more durable and less prone to issues like this. Have I got that right?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Any stone chips & moisture will get the laquer on Diamond cut alloys causing the white worm.
A thin layer of the alloy can be removed by the specialists, repolished & relacquered, but not cheap.
Powder coating is alot more durable, but of course the nice diamond cut finish is gone.
Hoggy.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Mine are 4yrs old and like new but I have used Alloy Wheel Sealer from new so maybe it does work.


----------



## nelfish (Sep 4, 2019)

This is usually caused by corrosion. The lacquer could have been corroded by the salt that gets dropped on roads in winter time. This is amplified if the lacquer layer is too thin.


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Don't powder coat! It'll look naff compared to the diamond cut finish.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

In your opinion. In my opinion:

Powder coat them black. They will look so much nicer than the naff grey and silver (and corrosion) as on 90% of the other cars on the road!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

In your opinion. In my opinion black looks crap 

Anthracite ftw [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

Diamond cut seems to be very popular at the mo, but they are a bitch to maintain I have to say


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Can happen on powder coated wheels too


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Had this on two of my wheels - very easy to sort out such minor blemishes. Just mask, sand with fine grit wet/dry paper. Then polish (I use polishing cones), lacquer, done - impossible to spot after that. Just takes some time and patience to do it properly. No need what so ever to go to a specialist and pay out a small fortune.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

For what it's worth, you can fix a massive scratch on the body work with a rattle can, if you're happy with the finish fine, it still doesn't mean it's the right way to do or the best way to resolve it. Same with the wheels, if you're happy with a sub par repair fair play but I'd hate to see the state of your motor, must be a right mess. Some of us like to do things properly, if you can only afford a piss pot repair, perhaps a Fiesta is more in keeping for you? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm out.


----------

